# Paph. rothschildianum



## OR.O (May 11, 2018)

two stems this year  this roth in 2017 has bloomed with 5 flower on a single stem




Paph. rothschildianum Z7471 by Osvaldo Rozzo


----------



## monocotman (May 11, 2018)

looks stunning!
david


----------



## Ozpaph (May 11, 2018)

would like to see a close up of the flower.
what's the parentage, please?


----------



## emydura (May 11, 2018)

Looks more like a St Swithin to me and an exceptional one at that.


----------



## troy (May 11, 2018)

A nice one!! The pouch and petals show heavy phillipinense influence, I've never seen a straight roth with that yellow of a pouch


----------



## OR.O (May 11, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> would like to see a close up of the flower.
> what's the parentage, please?



this is 'Red Rider' x 'Buff' from OZ

'Red Rider' is from 'Rex' x 'Nan Chou'
'Buff' is a 'Rex' x 'MM'

I'll make a close up and post it soon


----------



## OR.O (May 11, 2018)

Paph. rothschildianum




Paph. rothschildianum


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Don I (May 11, 2018)

Excellent.
Don


----------



## gego (May 11, 2018)

The petals are exceptionally long for a roth. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (May 12, 2018)

its a very nice flower, just lightly coloured for a roth.


----------



## Tom-DE (May 12, 2018)

It is light on the color, especially on the pouch....but the staminode is right for roth and everything else is there IMO, so between roth and St. Swithin, I'll bet on the roth side.

Nice plant!


----------



## John M (May 12, 2018)

I agree with Tom. The staminode shape is the key component. The colour is not a clear indicator of there being other genes involved.

Nice flower and well grown!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 12, 2018)

yeah, probably right


----------



## emydura (May 12, 2018)

Tom-DE said:


> It is light on the color, especially on the pouch....but the staminode is right for roth and everything else is there IMO, so between roth and St. Swithin, I'll bet on the roth side.
> 
> Nice plant!



Yes , I'd go along with that. The closeup makes it clearer. Quite an unusual colour. Looks like it is all coming from the Rex clone. MM and Nan Chou are both very dark.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 12, 2018)

Apologies for a slight tangent, but what is the diagnostic between Roth and Gary Romanga (Roth X st Swithin)? Still the staminode?


----------



## gego (May 12, 2018)

The leaves are too erect. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## paworsport (May 12, 2018)

Wonderfull flowering but Not a pur Roth. The staminode is too large and the général shape indicates à philippinense influence. The pouch color too.
Some second /thirg génération of Roth hybrids looks similar to rothschildianum for the stami and général looking....


----------



## RandyT (May 14, 2018)

Very nicely grown.


----------



## troy (May 14, 2018)

Gego, what do you mean the leaves are too erect?


----------



## Fabrice (May 14, 2018)

Very nice flower and plant but not a roth for me.

At least Gary Romagna or even Gary Romagna x roth.

About staminode, Difficult to see difference when roth genetic is 75% or more...


----------



## Guldal (May 15, 2018)

OR.O said:


> Paph. rothschildianum Z7471 by Osvaldo Rozzo



Nice flowers, whatever the identity - both the one in front, and the one holding the pot!


----------



## eaborne (May 20, 2018)

Well grown!


----------

